# Suche Mouse+Tastatur zum Wow zocken



## Hornswoogle (4. August 2009)

hallo
da meine tastatur nun endlich den geist aufgegeben hatt,möchte ich mir was richtiges zulegen.kennt ihr ne gute gamer mouse und tastatur zum wow zoggen

danke


----------



## The Future (4. August 2009)

alle Tastaturen und mäuse gehen.

ähhh ps wie schreibst du?


----------



## Holzbruch (4. August 2009)

wie konntest du dann diesen Text tippen?oO'


ich würd was von Logitech empfehlen, wenns was nettes sein soll, ansonsten reicht jede x-beliebige Tastatur


----------



## WeRkO (4. August 2009)

Tastatur: G11 / G15 von Logitech, Mouse, hmm weiss nix


----------



## Magmion (4. August 2009)

tastatur logitech g11 / maus logitech MX 518 

mit dieser kombo mach ich alle fertig


----------



## Radießchen1 (4. August 2009)

Also ich nutze auch die Logitech G15 Tastatur (noch die alte, mit den 18 Makro-Tasten auf der Seite) und die Logitech G5 Maus... find es super, mit den Gewichten die Maus richtig auf die Hand einzustellen. Die liegt echt gut in der Hand.

Andere Eingabegeräte hab ich bisher noch nicht versucht, hab also leider keine Vergleichsmöglichkeit...



Grüße, Radi


----------



## floppydrive (4. August 2009)

Alles was Roccat anbietet, gibt nichts besseres


----------



## Sobakasu (4. August 2009)

Also ich spiel mit der G 15 (Tastatur) und der M X 518 (Maus)


Die Tastatur ist beleuchtet und hat einen kleine Bildschrim, in dem z.B. Daten des TS drüber laufen lassen kann. So kann man, grade in Random-Raids, sehen wer spricht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Bei der Maus, gute Peformance und Preis-Leistungsverhältnis.



Elune erleuchte deinen Weg


----------



## Mikolomeus (4. August 2009)

pha G15 so ein dreck

hol dir die g19 und die g5 refresh/razer lachesis

mfg


----------



## Defausel55 (4. August 2009)

Als Maus empfehle ich dir eine Razer Diamondback 3G ist Preislich okay und von der Leistung bin ich überzeugt. Aber wenn du mehr ausgeben willst gibt auch ne High-End Version bei Razer.


----------



## Monoecus (4. August 2009)

Tastatur: Logitech G15 (auf den kleinen LCD-Bildschirm legst du am besten den Spectrum-Analyzer von Winamp, während du TechnoBase.fm hörst)

Maus: Logitech G5


----------



## Artemos (4. August 2009)

also ich hab die G19            http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/gaming/p...56&cl=at,de   (jaja ich weis sau teuer^^)
vorher die G15                   http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/gaming/p...98&cl=at,de   (die isses auf jeden fall wert)
und sonst als Maus die G9   http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/gaming/p...92&cl=at,de  auch ganz nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann ich nur empfehlen

Mfg Arte


----------



## Teradas (4. August 2009)

Magmion schrieb:


> tastatur logitech g11 / maus logitech MX 518
> 
> mit dieser kombo mach ich alle fertig


Hey,genau die gleichen habe ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jap,kann die auch nur empfehlen,sind sehr angenehm zum spielen.


----------



## Fidel007 (4. August 2009)

Hab als Tastatur auch die G19 einfach nur OP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 fast alle möglichen Farben sind in der Tastaturbeleuchtung möglich. Als Maus habe ich die G9 von Logitech. Auch echt gut und liest auf fast allen Unterlagen. Wenn also zuviel Geld hast ist das ne gute Kombo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 achso hatte vorher die Razer Lachesis. An sich ne gute Maus nur die hatte andauernd Aussetzer.


----------



## marLey* (4. August 2009)

Ich empfehle auch das, was die meisten hier schon gesagt haben als Tastatur die G11/15 oder 19 (je nachdem wie viel Geld dir zur verfügung steht), sehr praktisch schon alleine wegen der TS anzeige, den Makro-Tasten am linken rand und es sind allgemein gute Gamingtastaturen.
Als Maus die MX518 oder G5 von Logitech (wieder vom Preis abhängig) liegen beide sehr gut in der Hand und man kann die Geschwindigkeit der Maus jederzeit durch Knöpfe über und unter dem Mausrad ändern.
Und wenn du dann noch geld hast kannst dir ja noch nen Geiles Mauspad kaufen z.B. das Razer Mantis oder das 5€ teurere Razer eXactMat mit einer speed und einer control seite, da fliegt die Maus nur so drüber. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Massìv (4. August 2009)

Ich spiele mit einer Logitech G19 und einer Logitech G9.
Bestens zu empfehlen!
MFG


----------



## Abigayle (4. August 2009)

Hmmm, kommt auf deine Spielweise an. Wenn du so oft wie ich auf die Tastatur aus Frust haust .... die billigste die du fidnen kannst. Hält eh nicht lange  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und Maus, Logitech. Fahre ich sehr gut mit.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Defausel55 (4. August 2009)

Für zum drauf rumkloppen wär mir sogar die billigste zu schade... such lieber dann aufem Sperrmüll.
und die G15 ist nich scheiße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  bei mir hält die jetzt schon etwas länger


----------



## Arosk (4. August 2009)

Cherry Tastatur von 98 und ne billige Microsoft Maus > all


----------



## Müllermilch (4. August 2009)

Tastatur: Logitech G19 (Das beste der Welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Maus: SteelSeries WoW MMO Gaming Mouse(Wenn du nur WoW spielen willst),Logitech G5(Auch für jedes andere Spiel liegt das Ding super in der Hand,benutz die G5 selber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## battschack (4. August 2009)

Magmion schrieb:


> tastatur logitech g11 / maus logitech MX 518
> 
> mit dieser kombo mach ich alle fertig




/sign habe auch beide und was besseres gibts eifnach nicht. 
Es geht nur noch teuerer aber besser nimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nick1004 (4. August 2009)

maus: raptor gaming M3 

tastatur : logi G11


----------



## teroa (4. August 2009)

Hornswoogle schrieb:


> hallo
> da meine tastatur nun endlich den geist aufgegeben hatt,möchte ich mir was richtiges zulegen.kennt ihr ne gute gamer mouse und tastatur zum wow zoggen
> 
> danke




Tastertur Definitv die G19 (ist hammer das teil)
maus musste mal schaun ich  hab die Razer Lachesis

Beides zusammen kostet + - ca 200 euro nur---


----------



## Aada (4. August 2009)

Tastatur  G11
Maus G5


----------



## Megamage (4. August 2009)

Logitech, die alte G15 (mit 18 Makro Tasten)

Und Roccat, Funkmaus. Mit Ladestation. (Name fehlt mir grade nicht ein, sry)


----------



## Nebola (4. August 2009)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Alles was Roccat anbietet, gibt nichts besseres



Oh man.

Ich hab ne G15 (die neue Version) und ne G5. 

Kann ich nur empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ediit:



teroa schrieb:


> Tastertur Definitv die G19 (ist hammer das teil)
> maus musste mal schaun ich  hab die Razer Lachesis
> 
> Beides zusammen kostet + - ca 200 euro nur---



Ja, aber die G19 ist kaum besser wie die G15, und die gibt es schon für 50&#8364;


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (4. August 2009)

Wie schon gesagt wurde, wenn dir ein Farbdisplay so viel wert ist nimm die G19, ansonsten ist die G15 immernoch eine super Tastatur die man nur empfehlen kann.
Als Maus kann ich die Razer Copperhead emfehlen, die hab ich selber. Wenn es mehr dpi sein dürfen die Razer Lachesis/Death Adder, wenn du Funkmäuse magst die Mamba oder Orochi, auch von Razer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hornswoogle (4. August 2009)

Ich danke euch für eure tipps werd mal ne nacht drüber schlafen
aber es wird wohl die 

http://www.amazon.de/Logitech-G19-Gaming-T...4891&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.de/Logitech-Laser-Mouse-...5578&sr=8-2


----------



## Nebola (4. August 2009)

Wenn du wirklich soviel für die G19 ausgeben willst ist ok, ansonsten die G15 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xall13 (4. August 2009)

5euro maus 10 euro tastatur. fertig.


----------



## BlizzLord (4. August 2009)

Tastatur: was auch sonst G15

Maus: Ich hab ne Razor Diamondback 3G find die ganz gut(nur die Seitentasten sind etwas schwierig zum drücken am Anfang Fingerkrampf ftl ;P )

Wobei die Roccat auch ganz nice ist http://www.roccat.org/Products/Gaming-Mice/ROCCAT-Kone/

(ja das ist ein keylogger GIEV ACC DATEN an die kleinen Idioten ;P )


----------



## Xondor (5. August 2009)

Abigayle schrieb:


> Hmmm, kommt auf deine Spielweise an. Wenn du so oft wie ich auf die Tastatur aus Frust haust .... die billigste die du fidnen kannst. Hält eh nicht lange
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das kann man sich abgewöhnen. Hab seit der neuen Tastatur andere Sachen zerschlagen, jetzt aber schon lange nichtsmehr^^
Die anderen Wirkungen einer WoW Pause.

Ich selbst hab g11/mx518


DIe Makrotasten der tastatur nerven mich eigentlich nur, am anfang wars ne riesen umstellung, weil man automatisch die linke Hand zu weit links ansatzt. Statt "S" tippt man immer "A" usw. 
Wenn man sich daran gewöhnt hat, bleibt eine Tastatur mit, wie ich finde sinnlosen und hässlichen Makrotasten (dadurch wird die Tastatur auch riesig) mit Beleuchteten Tasten, was leider dazu führt, dass man die Bezeichnung der Tasten auch bei gutem Licht schlecht sieht, weil es ja nur durchsichtig ist und mann daher immer mit den Leds arbeiten muss. Die Tasten sind allerdings angenehm zu drücken.

Ich hab sie mir nur gekauft, weil es im Geschäft sonst nichts anständiges gab, und ich wollte sie vor Ort probieren. Nur unter diesen Bedingungen (keine Konkurrenz) würde ich sie mir zu diesem Preis nochmal kaufen.

Die MX518 is nice, die erste Logitech Maus die ich hatte, wo sich unten diese Polster nicht mit der Zeit abnützen. Somit bleibt die Performance immer gut.
Das Kabel ist natürlich relativ nervig, aber ist ne gewöhnungsache und man muss sich halt was überlegen, damit es nicht an der Maus "zieht".


----------



## Michael S. (6. August 2009)

Sobakasu schrieb:


> Also ich spiel mit der G 15 (Tastatur) und der M X 518 (Maus)
> 
> 
> Die Tastatur ist beleuchtet und hat einen kleine Bildschrim, in dem z.B. Daten des TS drüber laufen lassen kann. So kann man, grade in Random-Raids, sehen wer spricht
> ...




ganz ehrlich jeder hier wird dir das empfehlen was er selber hat. geh am besten in den laden und such dir die maus selber aus, jede hand ist anders und auch die geschmäcker. mäuse unterscheiden sich in zu vielen dingen. einfach selber testen und dann die entscheidung treffen.

was die tasta angeht. nun ja. da stellt sich die frage worauf du wert legst. im grunde kannst du auch mit einer zocken die 5 öcken kostet. einfach auch dort in den laden kucken gehen welche dir mehr liegt. sprich tastengröße, tastenabstand und anordnung. tastendruck, druckpunkt usw.

ich benutzte zur zeit als maus die mx 518 und die das seit fast 3 jahren, sie ist robust, liegt gut in der hand und man kann alles gut erreichen. wobei ich die oben linke daumentaste meiner meinung nach zu weit oben befindet. wie gesagt geschmackssache hand größe
aber ich bin auch bald dafür mir eine neue zu holen und tendiere auch zur g5 aber mal schauen.

was die tasta angeht habe ich mit ein ein set geholt. mx 3200 mit maus. die maus benutzte ich aber kaum. die tasta mag ich weil sie eine auflage fläche hat für die hände. die tasten haben eine angenehme oberfläche. passende größe, und der tastendruck ist perfekt und sie ist sehr leise beim tippen. weil ich eben auch am rechner arbeite und viel schreibe.
den zoom ganz links kann man ausmachen, durch die taste fn und dem weissen x links, für die die es och nicht wissen da es nirgends in der anleitung steht ^^

wie dem auch sei wünsche ich dir viel glück bei der suche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

